# Unclaimed Money



## flash (Dec 8, 2007)

Have any of you wondered if the Government is holding monies of yours that you do not know about? Cash, mutual funds that no longer exist, old business accounts, securities, beneficary, etc.

http://www.unclaimed.org/mainframe.a...itorType=owner

This is a national site that will take you to individual state sites. I posted this on the Florida Sportsman Forum and not only did my wife find just under $5000, but other members have found anywhere from $38 to $1500. In 99% of the cases, there should be no charge either. Taxes due on the income 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Talk to you tax guy. For you Florida guys, go here:

https://www.fltreasurehunt.org/Contr...ewPublicSearch

Good luck and let me know how you did??
Lot of times, best to just put your last name, you may find relatives that also have monies due them. 

Hope my wife will share her windfall


----------



## sisco (Dec 8, 2007)

I just got a $100 check in the mail last week. Discovered that my mom had an unclaimed balance at a medical clinic I didn't even know she went to.


----------



## flash (Dec 8, 2007)

Good deal. Can you tell me how long it took to receive it?
We are just putting the paperwork in the mail today.


----------



## sisco (Dec 8, 2007)

Took about two weeks after they (State of Kansas) received the paperwork.

Just went back and searched again, found a name that may be my brother-in-law (deceased).


----------



## flash (Dec 8, 2007)

My wife's involved an ex-husband and a whole life insurance policy. He still had her as beneficary. He never paid her any child support and her kid is now 38 with a new baby. Be nice to help them out some.


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 8, 2007)

Just got my Uncle over $100.00, Thanks Flash I'm sure that will help him out. Me I got NOTHING.


----------



## flash (Dec 9, 2007)

Good deal. Two more guys on Florida Sportsman forum, just found $500 each. Nice Christmas presents. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Remember, last name only. I found some for my wife's son that way.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 9, 2007)

nothin' for me....


----------



## franco61365 (Dec 9, 2007)

Just last year, I found my name on the Missouri unclaimed money web site, listed with an address, that I had not lived at since I was 7 years old, I am now 42, so I looked some more and found both of my sisters also!.
We filed a claim as a group, due to the fact that our mother ( the only common bond ), had passed away 32 years ago, seems that she had life insurance on all three of us, and had never collected.
My oldest sister got a check for just over $1300. , my middle sis got $1100. , and I was sent $900.
Not bad for money we never knew we had, the web site Unclaimed.org is a very good site, there was no finders fee involved.
I still find myself going back every six months or so and looking, you never know when your name will show up again, my middle sisters did, but only for a few $$$$, but hey, it was her's and they sent it within a few weeks.

Frank


----------



## flash (Dec 11, 2007)

Great. Now thats some nice checks


----------

